# 1966 batmobile diorama



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## RMC

thats way cool,........where did you get the background of the Bat-cave ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RMC said:


> thats way cool,........where did you get the background of the Bat-cave ?


Thanks! I got the background from a recent trip to L.A. Took a bunch of pics of the actual cave to build a diorama.


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## butch101

I love it!!!


----------



## subtoair

beautiful build!!!!!! love the paint job! It really looks real. I grew up with that TV show. brings back great memories. Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## DarthSideous

Looks great&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Sincere thanks guys!


----------



## Trekkriffic

That is BAT-TASTIC!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Many thanks guys!


----------



## Jafo

nicely done!


----------



## StarshipClass

I keep thinking the right front tire is about to blow--no, wait--those are the Firestone tires. Excellent job! Looks like the real thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Again, Many thanks .


----------



## BrianM

Very nice!


----------



## fenders506

Sweeeeeet! Hard to believe the show is 50 years old this year.


----------

